# kids are beginning training



## xoek (Jun 12, 2009)

just thought i'd share. so my job has me pretty busy with no time to train for myself at the present, but my two oldest, a 13 yr old son and  a 9 yr old daughter, recently approached me and asked if they could take kickboxing. i've never been one to dissuade my kids when they want to do things, i pretty much let them try anything and if they find out it's not for them then so be it. i figure it would be good for them to try, and now is the perfect time to try during the summer.

over the years i've let them do judo together for about a year when my son decided he didn't want to anymore (2 years for my daughter), i let my son do basket ball and tackle football, my daughter did dancing and singing over one summer and boxing for a year, my son took up the ukulele. if it keeps them busy, off the streets and out of trouble, then i say why not.

so i'm now in the process of signing them up at the hawaii martial arts center in wahiawa, hawaii. they both will be under the tuttelage of coach Haru Shimanishi learning more of a muay thai style, but i figure it'll be good for them.

thoughts, opinions, comments?


----------



## denmyos (Jun 12, 2009)

Im doing MT with my daugther she 8.
She is having a cordination and balance problem.
And since im a single father, i take my kids with me when i do sports.
Actually i wantet my son to start on MT, but if was my daugther that came and asked if she could try it out.
She has been going a couple of months, its all fun and game for her.
But im not gonna push her to be more serious. 
Its good training for her cordination and balance problem.

she wants some shorts when training starts again after the summer,
so i show her this http://www.fightstuff.co.uk/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=1361

But she picked this http://www.fightstuff.co.uk/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=1402

:supcool:


----------



## Akira (Jun 15, 2009)

Are there any other kids training at this gym you want to take them to?

If there is, just watch the other kids train and see if they're enjoying it or if it's just hard work to them.  At the gym I was at back home kids as young as 6 would be training in dedicated kids classes and they loved it because the instructor made it fun for them.  If there's other kids training there maybe have a word to the parents, see what their thoughts are.

I'd definately get them started on it, if you think the classes are appropriate are observing one or two.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 28, 2009)

Get them in as young as possible mate!
I'm 16 and my word, i wish i started a long time ago. 
I've only been doing it for 6 months, but the improvements are outstanding, so image when your boy is 16 with a few years of practise under his belt, how good he will be? 
If he's good enough, he could fight professionally.
If people are aware he is a muay thai fighter, that will also keep him out of trouble because the "school bullies" will know he can handle himself, so that eliminates that problem. Muay thai is also another great form of self control as the conditioning is absoloutely rigorous but at the same time simply stunning. 
So that's my advice, the younger the better, the more experience.


----------



## mariaclara (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi y'all.

my nephew (just turned 14 last wk) has had only 2 months muay thai (22 sessions) , but insists he wants to join a junior's competition this August.

his coach feels he can do it. they will have complete protection gear and said their junior division is very well-monitored so the kids won't really hurt each other.

prior to MT, he did some TKD. 1x weekly(Sat). total of 10 sessions. 

When, he saw a MT competition with some kids, he pestered his dad to shift to MT. (he was fascinated with the elbows/knees/punches.)

he's enjoying  MT so much, he's doing it 3x/wk. T-Th-Sat. and feels bad if he can't go.


----------



## JYangS14 (Jul 4, 2009)

As long as they enjoy it, that's great.  I have 2 sons.  One is 5 and one is 7.  I try teaching them every now and then.  The 5 year old isn't really grasping it, but the 7 year old is now starting to enjoy it.  I've just ordered their first shorts for them and they both can't wait.  I figure it's a better option than sitting around playing games all day.


----------



## xoek (Jul 5, 2009)

the gym is awesome. they have a dedicated kids program, with alot of kids at various ages and levels of experience training together. they have alot of extra curricular activities and outings set up for the kids like fishing and beach picnics. 

their coach haru is great, he does alot to encourage them, and raise their confidence. he focuses alot on proper technique, but the class atmosphere is never too serious, he makes it fun and is always smiling and cracking jokes in class. he always makes it fun for them, like they get their excercise in but in fun ways. like they work on cardio by running, but not just running, he'll hold races or relay races, or they have to do activities like kick the bag so many times. by turning into a fun competition, they kids have fun but also push themselves alittle harder too. my kids love it there.

coach haru is the real deal too with over 20 years of experience training, competing, then coaching. he's trained and cornered some quality fighters over his carreer like Maurice Smith and Josh Barnet.


----------



## JYangS14 (Jul 5, 2009)

xoek said:


> the gym is awesome. they have a dedicated kids program, with alot of kids at various ages and levels of experience training together. they have alot of extra curricular activities and outings set up for the kids like fishing and beach picnics.


 
I wish there'd be more muay thai programs out there like that.  Right now, most of the choices out there are american style karate and tae kwon do.  I refuse to enroll my kids because I see a lot of people having issues with throwing a proper muay thai round house because of all the years in karate or tkd.


----------



## xoek (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah, one of the other coaches commented to me about my daughter's roundhouse kicks. my daughter previously did boxing then transitioned to kickboxing in another gym about a year ago.

she said my daughter has good technique, and throws good kicks. they're definately thai style kicks, however her execution of them is more tkd, if that makes sense. she throws proper kicks but in executing them she has a tendency to give a little hop before impact.

i told her which gym my daughter went to previously, but she said she didn't see why my daughter did that, as she has worked with people from that other gym and some of the coaches from the other gym came in to work with their fighters on their boxing.


----------



## MuayThaiTrainingThailand (Oct 27, 2009)

Check it out: Kid training Muay Thai in Thailand.....Do not need to be the same coz,we train really hard here. Anyway, Muay Thai is good for them as long as they train with trainer not by themself and way better for them to train Muay Thai rather than play computer game anyway.





 
Good Luck


----------



## grado (Nov 2, 2009)

I thought be your children are very lucky, can do anything what they like.
You know, my parents only ask me learn something I don't like it.


----------

